Ask HN: Why Take a Compiler Course? - maniksrr
======
lm28469
It's always good to know about the basics. How memory work, memory allocators,
cpu registers, compilers, &c.

You don't start racing cars by going to a F1 grand prix, you start with small
slow karts and walk your way up. It's very visible when you work with people
who started coding in C vs people who started with java/javascript.

~~~
maniksrr
I couldn't quantify what good it amounts to career progression

------
verdverm
Because PL and compilers are interesting pieces of technology most use without
understanding. Languages has become my favorite CS subject, my company is
built around some ideas of transpilation.

~~~
maniksrr
Is it safe to assume we still have jobs for compiler concepts?

~~~
verdverm
Yea, the nature of jobs is always changing, but I think the low level CS is
safer than the webdev branch of the field.

------
kazishariar
Take a look at this blog post on using Ultra96 board with python over @
[https://www.96boards.org/blog/ultra-96-PYNQ/](https://www.96boards.org/blog/ultra-96-PYNQ/)
w/ accompanying youtubes for much wow.

